# Trying to figure out the year on a reproduction stingray



## Robert Troub (Aug 25, 2021)

Serial number is JAK..... I'm thinking 1998/1999?   But I'm not sure....
Someone once posted a great post with what repro's came out which year.....
Your thoughts are appreciated


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 27, 2021)

Robert Troub said:


> Serial number is JAK..... I'm thinking 1998/1999?   But I'm not sure....
> Someone once posted a great post with what repro's came out which year.....
> Your thoughts are appreciated
> 
> View attachment 1467860



The forks look repop , are you sure the frame is?


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 27, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The forks look repop , are you sure the frame is?



With a serial number of JAK...yes....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 27, 2021)

oops


----------



## sworley (Aug 27, 2021)

That bike is in the 2000 catalog. I think they made them in ‘99, too. Also sold in yellow.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2021)

Last of the half way decent ones? EF frame and astubula fork and old style stem.





*And the 1999 *


----------

